# Problème de connexion imprimante HP au wi-fi



## wrestlingmania (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une imprimante HP (HP Photosmart Plus), les nouvelles avec écran tactile, mais je n'arrive pas à la connecter au wi-fi airport.

Il y a plusieurs méthodes, la première est de configurer l'imprimante en USB et ensuite de la configurer en wifi en entrant les infos dans le gestionnaire d'installation qui va transférer ces données du réseau wifi à l'imprimante par le câble USB (Car avec ces nouvelles imprimantes on ne rentre pas le mot de passe wifi sur l'imprimante, ça se fait depuis l'ordi). Au début, je rentrais ces infos réseau et ça les transférait à l'imprimante mais ça finissait par me dire que ça n'aboutissait pas, mais à la fin ça a réussi a les transférer à l'imprimante. Mais le problème est est qu'il est impossible d'imprimer par le wifi, car l'imprimante n'est jamais connectée au réseau, sauf quelque fois, et quand elle arrive à se connecter au réseau, le signal est de 5/5, donc c'est un problème de l'imprimante et non de la borne wifi je pense. Ensuite quand je veux imprimer en wifi et que l'imprimante est connecté au réseau, ça ne marche pas...

J'ai donc essayé de configurer le réseau wifi sur l'imprimante par le WPS, mais sur ma borne wifi, qui date quand même (borne apple airport en forme de cône), je ne peux pas sélectionner "borne d'accès" => "ajouter des clients sans fil" pour configurer en WPS soit par signal soit par pin... Donc d'où vient ce problème... pourquoi je ne peux pas configurer en WPS ? Ma borne est trop vieille ? Cela vient-il du fait que j'ai une configuration WDS avec un relais réseau ?

Reste que maintenant, en USB, rien n'y fait, l'imprimante ne peut même plus détecter le réseau...

Merci.


----------



## puregeof (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu peux nous indiquer plus précisément les références de ton imprimante.
Perso j'ai une HP Photosmart 4580.
Lors de la première installation, je l'avais effectivement raccordée au port USB de mon mac pour la configurer (c'est ce qui était indiquer dans le manuel).
Les Photosmart 4580 sont wi-fi, j'ai donc ensuite débranché le câble USB et allumé la fonction wi-fi. L'imprimante est montée sur mon réseau sans problème. Je l'ai trouvée immédiatement dans le menu "imprimantes et fax" des préférences système.
Par contre suite au passage à Snow Leopard, l'imprimante disparaissait souvent de mon réseau. J'ai dû désinstaller l'imprimante, télécharger un nouveau driver compatible Snow Leopard sur le site HP et réinstaller l'imprimante. Lors de cette nouvelle instal je ne pas passé  par la case "USB". J'ai rentré les paramètres à distance et depuis lors plus aucun problème.

Sinon, il n'y a à priori aucune raison pour que ta vieille borne Airport Extreme ne prenne en charge ton imprimante.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Perso, après une expérience absolument catastrophique avec'une imprimante wi-fi, je suis revenu à la bonne vieille imprimante reliée par USB. Certes, il y a un câble, mais au moins ça fonctionne.

A chaque fois que je voulais imprimer un truc en passant par le wi-fi, je devais me taper une réinstallation complète du logiciel de l'imprimante et me retaper toute la configuration wi-fi. Le pire c'est que le mac et l'imprimante se voyait sans problème puisque j'avais accès à toutes les infos de l'imprimante, je pouvais même imprimer la page avec tous les paramètres de l'imprimantes.
Mais qd je voulais imprimer un document, là plus personne, impossible de trouver l'imprimante. Elle a donc finit à la déchetterie après avoir été soigneusement explosée à coups de poings (histoire qu'elle ait une raison valable de refuser de fonctionner).


----------



## wrestlingmania (25 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux nous indiquer plus précisément les références de ton imprimante.
> Perso j'ai une HP Photosmart 4580.
> ...



Voici mon imprimante : http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/fr/ho/WF05a/18972-18972-238444-410635-410635-3777155.html

La configuration USB marche très bien et je peux imprimer. Mais la configuration du wi-fi par USB ne marche pas, enfin, avant ça trouvait la réseau wi-fi dans le gestionnaire d'installation sur l'ordi, ça arrivait à se connecter au réseau, ça essayait d'envoyer les données du wi-fi à l'imprimante par USB mais sans succès, et maintenant ça n'arrive même plus à "valider" le réseau depuis le gestionnaire d'installation... ça dit que le réseau est hors de portée de l'imprimante, alors qu'ils sont espacé de 50 centimètres. Donc le problème doit venir du wi-fi de l'imprimante et non de ma borne... ça a réussi a parametré le wi-fi une fois lors de l'installation, mais l'imprimante peine à se connecter au réseau par la suite et toute impression est impossible, donc cela confirme que le problème vient de l'imprimante je pense...

Ensuite je parlais du WPS parce que c'est un autre moyen d'installer l'imprimante, mais apparemment le WPS n'est pas supporté sur ma borne car je ne peux pas sélectionner "ajouter un..." comme dit plus haut...


----------



## puregeof (25 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que c'est un peu plus clair maintenant.
Ton imprimante est allumée, la fonction wi-fi est allumée et elle n'est pas reliée par un câble USB que ce soit à ta borne Airport ou à ton ordinateur.
Lorsque tu es dans la fenêtre "imprimantes et fax" des préférences système, et que tu cliques sur le petit "+" en bas à gauche pour ajouter une imprimante, elle apparaît avec à droite l'indication "bonjour" ou pas ?

Si l'imprimante apparaît, supprime ("-") la ou les imprimantes Photosmart Plus qui apparaissaient déjà (ce sont des doublons) et fait monter l'imprimante "bonjour" qui est apparue.

Dans le cas contraire, je te conseille de désinstaller l'imprimante et de recommencer l'installation à zéro via le port USB de ton Mac. Vérifie au préalable sur la page support d'HP que tu as bien la bonne version du pilote sur ton CD d'installation. Si ce n'était pas le cas, télécharge la.


----------



## wrestlingmania (25 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Je crois que c'est un peu plus clair maintenant.
> Ton imprimante est allumée, la fonction wi-fi est allumée et elle n'est pas reliée par un câble USB que ce soit à ta borne Airport ou à ton ordinateur.
> Lorsque tu es dans la fenêtre "imprimantes et fax" des préférences système, et que tu cliques sur le petit "+" en bas à gauche pour ajouter une imprimante, elle apparaît avec à droite l'indication "bonjour" ou pas ?
> 
> ...



Je vais réessayer mais je crois me souvenir que je n'avais rien avec bonjour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

Non, rien à faire... "le réseau est hors de portée..." c'est de pire en pire, rien à faire il ne détecte plus ce réseau... au moins avant je pouvais imprimer la page de l'état du réseau car l'imprimante avait été "un peu" configurée et se connectait des fois au réseau même si ça durait pas longtemps et que je pouvais rien imprimer, mais là il n'y a plus rien. Je pense que le problème vient de l'imprimante, mais comment en être sûr...


----------



## puregeof (26 Octobre 2009)

wrestlingmania a dit:


> Je pense que le problème vient de l'imprimante, mais comment en être sûr...



Tu as plusieurs méthodes :

La première est celle de Pithiviers. Comme ça tu seras sûr qua la connexion wi-fi ne fonctionne pas (mais je te la déconseille) :rateau:

Le seconde, je sais qu'il existe un utilitaire de diagnostique réseau HP. Je ne sais pas si tu as essayé.

La troisième est de tester l'imprimante sur un autre réseau wi-fi (celui d'un collègue ou d'un ami, ou idéalement d'un voisin).

La quatrième (on ne sait jamais), tu ouvres Utilitaire Airport, tu double-cliques sur ta borne, tu cliques sur "avancé", ensuite sur l'onglet "statistiques" et enfin sur le bouton "historiques et statistiques". Là tu choisis "clients sans fil" et tu devrais voir apparaître ton imprimante identifiée par son adresse MAC. Si tu ne la connais pas, si tu as plus de "clients sans fil" que ton ordinateur, ta borne et d'éventuels d'autres appareils connectés, c'est que ton imprimante y est. Tu peux alors aller dans le gestionnaire d'imprimantes des prefs sysytème. Tu cliques sur ton imprimante dans le volet de gauche, ensuite sur "options et fournitures" dans le volet de droite et là dans l'onglet "général" sur le bouton "afficher la page web de l'imprimante" et là tu trouveras tous les paramètres de ton imprimante. Tout ça ne marchera que si ton imprimante est montée sur le réseau.


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2009)

Et si l'imprimante était défaillante?
Son module WiFi a peut-être des faux contacts!


----------



## puregeof (26 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et si l'imprimante était défaillante?
> Son module WiFi a peut-être des faux contacts!



Effectivement c'est pas exclu, mais comment le savoir ? :hein:


----------



## wrestlingmania (26 Octobre 2009)

J'ai réessayer d'installer, tout a bien fonctionner, mon imprimante se connecte au réseau, mais le perd assez souvent. J'ai donc mis l'imprimante près du roueur wifi, et elle ne se connecte pas a wifi... donc je pense que ça vient de l'imprimante, même si des fois elle arrive à se connecter... Mais j'ai quand même des doutes, car mon réseau wifi comporte un relais, et elle ne sait peut-être pas ou se connecter, à la base ou à la rallonge...? De plus, mon réseau est un peu plus faible ces temps, il a perdu de la vitesse et de la portée. Et la configuration a bien marché quand j'ai fais ça loin de la base et plus près du relais que de la base, donc peut-être que le problème vient de la base airport tout simplement, ce qui transmet le problème sur la rallonge...?


----------



## puregeof (27 Octobre 2009)

Je vois deux causes possibles :

Interférences sur ton réseau wi-fi
Problème matériel : faux contact au niveau du connecteur wi-fi de l'imprimante comme le suggérait Remy.

=> Essaye de changer de canal wi-fi dans l'utilitaire Airport.

Si après le changement de canal la connexion n'est toujours pas stable, contacte le SAV HP.


----------



## wrestlingmania (27 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous pour votre aide. J'ai été échangé l'imprimante et tout s'est fait comme sur des roulettes ! La configuration Wi-Fi a super bien marché et tout fonctionne !!! Il y avait donc un problème au niveau du Wi-Fi de l'imprimante, hé oui ça peut arriver.


----------



## gaara_sensei (22 Juillet 2010)

voila je ne comprend pas un truc.

j'ai reussi la premiere fois a connecté une hp photosmart par wifi, hop 10 s d'installation et l'impression et partie, 2 mois plus tard, je reviens chez mon ami, impossible d'imprimer, le wifi ne trouve pas l'imprimante....

faut-il ajouter le pilot, or celui ci fais 100 mo sur le site HP alors que le premier jour l'installation avait été tres rapide...

voila je suis perdu et merci au mac user qui vont m'aider.

ju


----------



## diukinette (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai récemment formaté mon macbook, le mange disque ne fonctionne plus mais bon il jouait déjà des siennes avant... (je ne peux donc utiliser le cd d installation qui n'est pas du tout reconnu sur le bureau)

là j'ai un gros soucis, je voudrais imprimer des choses très importante mais je ne trouve pas le pilote de mon imprimante.

J'habite dans un village paumé et n'ai aucune autre solution.

Sur le site de HP, on le trouve il n'y a pas de soucis mais on ne peut le télécharger, je galère depuis hier... 
le nom du fichier est : HP_Installer_PSC4500_v9.8.dmg
Mon imprimante est une HP photosmart C4580.
Mille Merci pour votre aide


----------

